# Fowl dawgs 3



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Have any of you guys seen fowl dawgs 3 yet? If so what do you think of it? Todd, did Bodey make the vid? I'm sure I'll be ordering it soon, I just ordered the Smartworks transitions DVD, kind of wish I would have ordered FD3 as well.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Have any of you guys seen fowl dawgs 3 yet? If so what do you think of it? Todd, did Bodey make the vid? I'm sure I'll be ordering it soon, I just ordered the Smartworks transitions DVD, kind of wish I would have ordered FD3 as well.


Brody,

I do have a copy it turned out really good, the best yet, very detailed and easy to follow. Yep Bodey has a part in it, it shows him running his first cold blinds, pretty neat.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats awesome Todd! I really want to see that now. I'll have a copy soon.


----------

